

Is Klarna the new PayPal? - T-A
http://money.cnn.com/2014/06/16/technology/mobile/klarna-sequoia-michael-moritz/index.html

======
qohen
Klarna is heavily into Erlang, btw:

[https://klarna.com/jobs/engineering-
product](https://klarna.com/jobs/engineering-product)

 _Every day, thousands of merchants and customers use Klarna’s services. The
task of making it all work is far from easy. Our system is built in Erlang and
handles real-time transactions 24 /7, with no downtime for upgrades._

